# pirate dock !!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, you can use this for all kinds of haunts. Love it!


----------



## Rev. Noch (Sep 2, 2008)

Terra said:


> Wow, you can use this for all kinds of haunts. Love it!


I agree, this could be used as a whole bunch of other things too. A bridge over a bottomless pit comes to mind.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

That looks great!

I'm building a boardwalk for my yard haunt this year and I'm going to use my old decking, but I never thought about the uprights. That looks fantastic!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

The camo netting really adds a nice touch and pulls the whole thing together beautifully.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Swamp witch set-up comes to mind.


----------



## jeffiner (Sep 4, 2008)

This is such a great idea. My boyfriend now hates you. Everytime, we drive down the street and I see a pallet I stop the car to pick it up.


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I love it ! great use of the pallets and the uprights and camo net are a great idea... now I have the urge to go pirates next year !!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

We just got some appliances delivered and I'm holding on to my pallets. Thanks for sharing your pics, looks great and has a nice ambience.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I love the use of the netting. Dang back to the army surplus store.. My credit card people love you halloween people.


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

Love the look! I am doing a pirate's cemetary theme this year and might have to use your dock idea. Very creative use of existing materials. By the way, where did you get the great looking ship's anchor in the last photo? I am going crazy trying to find one for my cemetary... any ideas?


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments.actualy the anchor was bought on fright catalog for $29


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Very COOL! THanks for sharing.

Dennis


----------



## UknowMyname (Sep 19, 2008)

OMG!!!! so awesome!!!

im doing a swamp set up this year and i think you just gave me a way to pull it all together.  wonderful idea!

quick question tho... how much $ was the camo netting? i just checked ebay and craigslist and it looks like the stuff isnt cheap... is that right or am i looking in the wrong place?


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2005)

sweet.....perfect to hide splishing water sound emitting speaker sunder!

...maybe with some soft blue/green light coming from underneath... awesome


----------



## Redneck220 (Dec 13, 2005)

Safety Note: The spaces between pallets pose a real problem for anyone wearing heels. Who wears heels to a haunt right? Well I found out one year when I did a similiar project making a "bridge" out of pallets. She almost fell on her face. Pit some narrow wood that fills in the gaps!

By the way, the use of the camo nets is great!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

That looks fantastic. I agree, the netting sets the mood. Maybe a snapping crocodile springs up from the water or a shark fin circles in the low lying fog.


----------

